# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Sexual offences alleged

## Nwicker60

Wester Ross man faces 14 counts at Wick Sheriff Court

A Wester Ross man has been charged with 14 sexual offences.
He was named following a brief appearance, on petition, in private at Wick Sheriff Court today, as Duncan William Dreghorn from the Kyle area.
The 46-year-old made no plea or declaration and was released on bail by Sheriff Andrew Berry pending further inquiry.
Senior fiscal depute, David Barclay, said that 13 of the offences, were alleged to have been committeed over an historical or significant period, in Caithness, and the remaining charge in Inverness.
He declined to give any further details.

----------

